# Sun Bumps



## dems4me

Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?


I got them last year when I had sun poison.


----------



## morganj614

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?



If you put on sunscreen it could be a reaction to that.


----------



## Jameo

Like blisters? If you got sun burnt extremely bad could be sun poison. :shrug:


----------



## Pandora

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If you put on sunscreen it could be a reaction to that.




 feels like flea bites.


----------



## dems4me

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If you put on sunscreen it could be a reaction to that.




No sunscreen, just a little burn, usually I get bigger bumps when its sun poisoning, throwing up and redish purple all over... this is just a normal burn on the arms is all.... but its weird, looks like little blister kind of bumps... kind of like when you use a match or a ciggerette and a peice flies off and leaves a bump with a raised yellow spot in the middle, kind of like that... but hard bumps, lots of them (about a hundred?)... no biggie, was just trying to figure out if it was the sun or what...  THanks!


----------



## Nickel

I am going to pretend you are making this up to get attention.


----------



## dems4me

Nickel said:
			
		

> I am going to pretend you are making this up to get attention.




 Funny, I had flipped a coin (not a Nickel) to see if I'd post a thread about this or not...  I was trying to make it seem like a friend had this but I think I blew it in my last post


----------



## pixiegirl

I think I have a spot of eczema on my leg.  Its about the size of a quarter welts up, itches, blisters then dries.  The whole process lasts a couple weeks, it goes away with no trace of it ever being there.  Then a few months later it comes back.  First time I ever got it I thought it was a bug bite of some sorts but I've had it 3 or 4 times now in the same spot over the past couple years.  Mom says its eczema.  Mom is smart.  She gave me some cortizone.


----------



## pixiegirl

Dems, it's the Keratin (sp?) in your skin.  Do a google search.


----------



## BadGirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?


Precursor to skin cancer.

*Skin cancer*

Overview Symptoms Treatment Prevention Definition: Skin cancer is the uncontrolled growth of skin cells. If left unchecked, these cancer cells can spread from the skin into other tissues and organs.

There are different types of skin cancer. Basal cell carncinoma is the most common. Melanoma is less common, but more dangerous.

Alternative Names: Cancer - skin

Causes, incidence, and risk factors: The outer layer of skin, the epidermis, is made up of different types of cells. Skin cancers are classified by the types of epidermal cells involved:


Basal cell carcinoma develops from abnormal growth of the cells in the lowest layer of the epidermis and is the most common type of skin cancer.
Squamous cell carcinoma involves changes in the squamous cells, found in the middle layer of the epidermis.
Melanoma occurs in the melanocytes (cells that produce pigment) and is less common than squamous or basal cell carcinoma -- but more dangerous. It is the leading cause of death from skin disease.
Skin cancers are sometimes classified as either melanoma or nonmelanoma. Basal cell carcinoma and squamous cell carcinoma are the most common nonmelanoma skin cancers. Other nonmelanoma skin cancers are Kaposi's sarcoma, Merkel cell carcinoma, and cutaneous lymphoma.



Skin cancer is the most common form of cancer in the Unites States. Known risk factors for skin cancer include the following:


Complexion. Skin cancers are more common in people with light-colored skin, hair, and eyes.
Genetics. Having a family history of melanoma increases the risk of developing this cancer.
Age. Nonmelanoma skin cancers are more common after age 40.
Sun exposure and sunburn. Most skin cancers occur on areas of the skin that are regularly exposed to sunlight or other ultraviolet radiation. This is considered the primary cause of all skin cancers.
Skin cancer can develop in anyone, not only people with these risk factors. Young, healthy people -- even those with with dark skin, hair, and eyes -- can develop skin cancer.




</IMG>
Melanoma of the liver - MRI scan


</IMG>
Skin cancer, malignant melanoma


</IMG>
Skin cancer, raised multi-color melanoma


</IMG>
Skin cancer, melanoma - flat, brown lesion


</IMG>
Skin cancer, melanoma - raised, dark lesion


</IMG>
Sentinel node biopsy


</IMG>
Sun protection


</IMG>
Skin


</IMG>
Skin cancer, melanoma on the fingernail


</IMG>
Skin cancer, close-up of lentigo maligna melanoma


</IMG>
Skin cancer, close-up of level III melanoma


</IMG>
Skin cancer, close-up of level IV melanoma


</IMG>
Skin cancer, melanoma superficial spreading


</IMG>
Melanoma - neck


</IMG>
Malignant melanoma


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Dems, it's the Keratin (sp?) in your skin.  Do a google search.




How can I if neither of us knows how its spelt  

Dems and Pixie back in action   

:


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I think I have a spot of eczema on my leg.  Its about the size of a quarter welts up, itches, blisters then dries.  The whole process lasts a couple weeks, it goes away with no trace of it ever being there.  Then a few months later it comes back.  First time I ever got it I thought it was a bug bite of some sorts but I've had it 3 or 4 times now in the same spot over the past couple years.  Mom says its eczema.  Mom is smart.  She gave me some cortizone.




Awesome!!! That saves me from posting about a reoccurring itchy welt on my back!!!    Thanks!!!  Is cortizone somehting you can get otc in a cream or something?


----------



## rack'm

*Good luck with that.......*

the wife is having cancer cut off her nose Thursday.....


----------



## Nickel

dems4me said:
			
		

> How can I if neither of us knows how its spelt
> 
> Dems and Pixie back in action
> 
> :


  Just type it in, if it's spelled wrong, google will come back with "Did you mean....".  

I'm waiting on the thread where you tell us you had to have big chunks of your arm skin removed.


----------



## pixiegirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> How can I if neither of us knows how its spelt
> 
> Dems and Pixie back in action
> 
> :



 Here


----------



## Pandora

rack'm said:
			
		

> the wife is having cancer cut off her nose Thursday.....




 

Right now, everyone is baking in the sun thinking it will not happen to them.  Well, it does happen and you really do have to watch that sun.  I've learned.

They have a new sun block coming out that is going to put the others to shame.  Sun block has to be reapplied constantly and this new stuff will be more effective with less applications.


----------



## pixiegirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> the wife is having cancer cut off her nose Thursday.....



The wife?


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The wife?


 I didn't know about it either.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The wife?


You know, the mother of his children.


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> They have a new sun block coming out that is going to put the others to shame.  Sun block has to be reapplied constantly and this new stuff will be more effective with less applications.


What's it called and where will I be able to find it?


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> What's it called and where will I be able to find it?



http://www.ascdas.org/news/sunscreens.htm


helioplex is the new thing


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You know, the mother of his children.



I thought that was the ex-wife.  I have two fathers of my children and am married to neither. You got 6 baby daddy and you're none of their wives.


----------



## rack'm

Pandora said:
			
		

> Right now, everyone is baking in the sun thinking it will not happen to them.  Well, it does happen and you really do have to watch that sun.  I've learned.




Yep, at the age of 33, this will be the 4th time she's had cancer cut off of her.


----------



## dems4me

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Here




That's not it   It wasn't there, I went out on the water this weekend, got burnt, went fishing again Monday for a few hours, and got another burn on top of the other burn. Now I have bumps so I was wondering if it was in direct correlation to the sun exposure or maybe it was the water in the patuxent or something else - just trying to narrow it down.  I'll as the pharmacist on the way home from work.  I'm sure its temporary.


----------



## rack'm

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I thought that was the ex-wife.




That's what happens when you don't let your world be known to the forum.


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> http://www.ascdas.org/news/sunscreens.htm
> 
> 
> helioplex is the new thing


 I had no idea!    Looks like Neutrogena already has a product out.  I'll definitely have to stock up.


----------



## Nickel

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's not it   It wasn't there, I went out on the water this weekend, got burnt, went fishing again Monday for a few hours, and got another burn on top of the other burn. Now I have bumps so I was wondering if it was in direct correlation to the sun exposure or maybe it was the water in the patuxent or something else - just trying to narrow it down.  I'll as the pharmacist on the way home from work.  I'm sure its temporary.


 It was the sun, Dems and the pharmacist isn't going to be able to diagnose you.  Start wearing sunscreen please.


----------



## dems4me

rack'm said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you don't let your world be known to the forum.




I hope everything goes ok


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Start wearing sunscreen please.


How many times did Dems get burned last year and proceeded to start threads about it?  She won't listen, never does.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How many times did Dems get burned last year and proceeded to start threads about it?  She won't listen, never does.


 I don't know, I eventually started ignoring her.  I think I'll start doing that again.


----------



## dems4me

:


----------



## Pandora

morganj614 said:
			
		

> http://www.ascdas.org/news/sunscreens.htm
> 
> 
> helioplex is the new thing




Thank you.  I couldn't remember the name of it at all but that is it.  

Nic, 

Did you say you found the product for sale?  I looked a few weeks ago and nothing yet.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know, I eventually started ignoring her.  I think I'll start doing that again.


"'cause I'd find you..."

:weddingcrashers:

And I'll have you know...I was out in the sun ALL weekend and didn't get one bit of red/burn... Sunblock was my friend!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's not it   It wasn't there, I went out on the water this weekend, got burnt, went fishing again Monday for a few hours, and got another burn on top of the other burn. Now I have bumps so I was wondering if it was in direct correlation to the sun exposure or maybe it was the water in the patuxent or something else - just trying to narrow it down.  I'll as the pharmacist on the way home from work.  I'm sure its temporary.


I would speculate that you have sun poison.  I did the same thing last year.  Went out the following weekend after a bad burn & the bumps appeared.  Stay out of the sun, apply aloe and they will go away. 

There are two reactions that commonly are referred to as "sun poisoning". 

The first is called Polymorphous Light Eruption. Women are more likely to get this than men. It occurs in susceptible individuals when they are exposed to sunlight that is more intense than usual, for example as in the first time you go out in the sun during the summer or when you expose a body part to sunlight that has no prior sunlight exposure. It may also occur if you travel to a higher latitude or lower latitude such as to a country closer to the equator where the sunlight has more strength. Normally the resulting skin-rash reaction heals within 7-10 days with no treatment as long as additional sun exposure is avoided. In the future using sunscreen that protects against UVA and UVB rays is mandatory. (Sunlight is made up of UVA and UVB rays). Make sure the sunscreen protects against both UVB and UVA since these protective agents are more effective in preventing these breakouts. 

*The second is called Solar Urticaria. It is a rare reaction to sun exposure. This is a true sun allergy. It develops rapidly--moments after exposure, the skin begins to itch, and then becomes red. Wheals or vesicles appear. The actual mechanism that causes this reaction is unknown, however, antihistamines are effective in treating the reactions of some patients. *


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I couldn't remember the name of it at all but that is it.
> 
> I just wonder when they will have it on the market.


 Now! Neutrogena has it!


----------



## Pandora

Nickel said:
			
		

> Now! Neutrogena has it!




 Thanks  

Dems, 

Get your ass some.   

If you start a thread saying you have skin cancer, none of us are going to respond.  :noseinair:


----------



## rack'm

*Sunburn Remedies*

Mild sunburn can cause redness, pain, and slight swelling for about three to seven days. Skin may peel and be itchy.

Here are some home remedies that may provide relief from a mild sunburn.

1) Hydrotherapy
Brief baths, showers, and towel compresses can help to keep the sunburn cool and hydrated. The temperature of the water should be cool to lukewarm. Water that is too hot can strip skin's natural oils.

For a mild sunburn, try taking a cool bath or shower. Or place wet, cool towels on the affected areas for 10 to 15 minutes, several times a day.

2) Aloe Vera Gel
Aloe is a plant native to Africa. The long green leaves contain aloe gel. Aloe gel is believed to have anti-inflammatory effects and is used topically to soothe burned skin and to help heal wounds.
Sponsored Links

Heal with Aloe VeraLearn about the miraculous healing power of this Aloe based molecule.www.digestinol.com

Sunburn ReliefSunburn relief Online. Shop Target.comwww.Target.com

Blood Pressure Herbs3 natural choices: Chinese root & herb & 2 herb blends. Free Shippingwww.Geromatrix.com


Pure aloe vera gel can be found in many drug stores and health food stores. The fresher the gel, the more effective it is believed to be. You can even use a real aloe plant--cut off a spear, split it open, and rub the clear gel from the inside of the leaf on the sunburn. Avoid the sticky yellow latex. Aloe gel should not be used for severe burns or wounds.

Studies have not always confirmed the effects of aloe vera gel. A small Thai study examined the effectiveness of aloe vera cream for preventing and treating sunburn and suntan. Aloe vera cream was applied to skin 20 minutes before, immediately after or before and after UV exposure. The aloe vera was applied to test sites twice daily for three weeks. The results showed that aloe vera had no sunburn or suntan protection and no efficacy in sunburn treatment compared with placebo.



3) Topical Vinegar
Plain white vinegar is a popular sunburn remedy. Many people who try it say it helps to relieve pain when applied to the skin.

Vinegar can be applied as a compress. Soak clean towels in a half water, half vinegar solution. Wring the towels and apply on the affected areas, avoiding contact with broken skin and the eye area.

Another option is to fill a clean spray bottle with the half vinegar, half water solution and spritz it onto skin.

4) Stay Hydrated
It is important to drink plenty of fluids, because we lose more water when we're out in the heat and the sun. Dehydration can cause headaches and fatigue.




See a doctor immediately if there are signs of shock or heat exhaustion, such as:

    * dizziness
    * rapid pulse
    * rapid breathing
    * nausea, fever, or chills
    * severe skin blisters
    * extreme thirst, diminished/no urine output


----------



## dems4me

Pandora said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Dems,
> 
> Get your ass some.
> 
> If you start a thread saying you have skin cancer, none of us are going to respond.  :noseinair:




See  If I hadn't started this thread, then folks would not have found out about Rack'ms wife, or the new latest and greatest sunscreen on the market, or itchy eczema welts


----------



## Pandora

dems4me said:
			
		

> See  If I hadn't started this thread, then folks would not have found out about Rack'ms wife, or the new latest and greatest sunscreen on the market, or itchy eczema welts




Very true!


----------



## SeaRide

dems4me said:
			
		

> See  If I hadn't started this thread, then folks would not have found out about Rack'ms wife, or the new latest and greatest sunscreen on the market, or itchy eczema welts



Yeah.. true.. so far nobody mention _leprosy_ .. so go see a dermatologist and find out what you got on your skin.


----------



## dems4me

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Yeah.. true.. so far nobody mention _leprosy_ .. so go see a dermatologist and find out what you got on your skin.



 I think Mike answered it "Polymorphous Light Eruption" -- all done!!!


----------



## Nickel

dems4me said:
			
		

> I think Mike answered it "Polymorphous Light Eruption" -- all done!!!


 Just so you know, I called my pharmacist and she says you have Morgellons Disease.


----------



## RoseRed

Nickel said:
			
		

> Just so you know, I called my pharmacist and she says you have Morgellons Disease.


----------



## dems4me

Nickel said:
			
		

> Just so you know, I called my pharmacist and she says you have Morgellons Disease.



  Good gracious!!


----------



## BRITUSA

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a 'Target special' sunscreen yesterday and woke up today with tiny red bumps. This is the second time its happened so I guess its time for me to purchase something else . Oddly enough I only broke out in a rash on my arms.


----------



## Lilypad

Sounds like a case of old fashion Southern "chicken skin" to me!


----------



## dems4me

Lilypad said:
			
		

> Sounds like a case of old fashion Southern "chicken skin" to me!




Mine's gone. I think it was just too much sun, and waiting for the skin to catch up or something


----------



## Tard Hunter

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?


You sound hot.


----------



## somdcrab

dems4me said:
			
		

> Anyone ever get lots of little bumps all over (almost looking like poison ivy, however, not itchy) from the sun alone?


yup put vinegar on the bumps


----------

